# Dobby!



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

Little Dobby is definitely feeling and looking much better after a weeks worth of meds and good food! He's definitely growing like a weed too. 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww, so CUTE!! 

I like that last pic.. that little guy has some intense ears, doesn't he? LOL!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's a cutie, and I agree that the last photo is frame worthy.


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you.  I'm hoping he keeps his ears as he gets older, they add character. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What an adorable little sweetheart he is, I just want to snuggle him


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Cara 

Is Dobby a Harry Potter reference?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

tezster said:


> Hi Cara
> 
> Is Dobby a Harry Potter reference?


I was wondering the same thing. If so, whatever you do, do NOT present Dobby with a sock!


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

tezster said:


> Hi Cara
> 
> Is Dobby a Harry Potter reference?


Haha yes it is, I think the ears are fitting. 

Howse that cracked me up, I'll be sure to keep him far from the socks. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL Dobby with the socks! Hahaha so funny.


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

A few more pictures of Dobby!




















When he was dumped here he was solid black and recently I noticed he's turning gray under his chin! Does this mean he'll continue to change color?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, this kitty is stunning! I am glad he is feeling better thanks to the TLC you are giving him. I think some cats do change colors as they age and I am sure others on this board can explain it better.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a cutie! I love his big ears.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is stunning....gorgeous!! I love that white spot under his chin. My black kitty Stephano was solid black with a little white splotch on his lower belly, and it has gotten a little bigger, and he has a few white hairs here and there, but he is mostly black all over. 

I can't imagine how gorgeous Dobby will be as a grown kitty....should be interesting to see


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the lovely compliments on my boy! I know puppies go through color changes, but I wasn't sure if it worked the same for kittens.  I noticed two days ago he was getting a little gray and it's gotten much more noticeable! It's also interesting in certain lighting he looks like he has some faint stripes on his legs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cara said:


> Thank you for all the lovely compliments on my boy! I know puppies go through color changes, but I wasn't sure if it worked the same for kittens.  I noticed two days ago he was getting a little gray and it's gotten much more noticeable! It's also interesting in certain lighting he looks like he has some faint stripes on his legs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When my black kitty is in the sun, you can see stripes on him too, looks like a tiger cat that got spray painted black, and he has a reddish tint to his fur also in the sun. I wonder how many black cats are really jet black without any underlying color or pattern?


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> When my black kitty is in the sun, you can see stripes on him too, looks like a tiger cat that got spray painted black, and he has a reddish tint to his fur also in the sun. I wonder how many black cats are really jet black without any underlying color or pattern?


To my understanding (someone please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm trying to learn!) Solid usually genetically masks tabby and sometimes it doesn't entirely cover up the tabby markings making faint stripes visible in certain light!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

What a beauty !! He's more than precious


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

He's so handsome and I love his coat! How old is he?


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

_ANT_ said:


> He's so handsome and I love his coat! How old is he?


My best guess is somewhere between 8-10 weeks. I'm not entirely sure since he was dumped. 

Thank you again or the compliments. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

He is sooooooo cute!!!! Looks like a snuggler!!!! Very photogenic.


----------

